
Developer Hiring Trends in 2017 - clumsysmurf
https://stackoverflow.blog/2017/03/09/developer-hiring-trends-2017/
======
nerdywordy
React is obvious, it's included with nearly every front-end posting these days
whether the company uses it or not.

But other than that it looks like it is a good time to be a data engineer or a
Gopher. I'm surprised that Go is the only high growth language, but I guess it
coincides with Docker/DevOps/Sysadmin growth.

~~~
jbpetersen
IMO Go is a spiritual sequel to Java. Both strongly focus on programming for
multiple platforms by large teams.

~~~
adamnemecek
I don't think that go puts as much emphasis on cross platform.

~~~
closeparen
It's the spiritual successor for Java running on servers - supporting Linux
and OSX is all that's necessary.

~~~
jimmywanger
Why OsX? Just for local development purposes? I don't think I've seen any OsX
servers except as build machines for iOS builds.

~~~
closeparen
Yes.

------
asafira
Is the main plot a little confusing? At least, I'm a little confused: the
x-axis is labelled "% change from 2016 to 2015", and for example ReactJS has
gone up by over 150% from 2016 to 2015...which means there was more ReactJS
demand in 2015, right? except the article says it is the other way.

Am I missing something?

~~~
k1t
I'm sure it's just a typo (years reversed) and should read: "% change from
2015 to 2016"

------
eDameXxX
I'm little surprised the high demand of Windows (desktop) developers vs low
(even negative growth) in case of OSX Developers.

This chart: [https://zgab33vy595fw5zq-zippykid.netdna-ssl.com/wp-
content/...](https://zgab33vy595fw5zq-zippykid.netdna-ssl.com/wp-
content/uploads/2017/03/HighDemand.png)

------
orbitur
iOS may be popular but it also seems very much tied to onsite work. Whenever I
do remote-specific job searches there's 100x more remote opportunities for web
devs.

